# [SOLVED] CD clock radio



## james_m (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi im having a problem setting the time on my CD clock radio, I've tried pressing all combinations of buttons with no results  It was given to me second hand and the manual is long gone.

it was made by GE and the model no. is 7-4801A

Thanks in advance,
James M


----------



## james_m (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: CD clock radio*

Can't find the edit button, but I got rid of the radio so this thread is no longer needed. Thanks anyways


----------

